# RR: 116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Heifetz, Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1955)










2.	Perlman, Giulini (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1980)










3.	Oistrakh, Cluytens (cond.), French National Radio Orchestra	(1958)










4.	Schneiderhan, Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










5.	Menuhin, Furtwängler (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1953)










6.	Francescatti, Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










7.	Zehetmair, Brüggen (cond.), Orchestra of the 18th Century	(1997)










8.	Milstein, Steinberg (cond.), Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra	(1955)










9.	Grumiaux, C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1974)










10.	Huberman, Szell (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1934)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Heifetz, Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1955)
2.	Perlman, Giulini (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1980)
3.	Oistrakh, Cluytens (cond.), French National Radio Orchestra	(1958)
4.	Schneiderhan, Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
5.	Menuhin, Furtwängler (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1953)
6.	Francescatti, Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
7.	Zehetmair, Brüggen (cond.), Orchestra of the 18th Century	(1997)
8.	Milstein, Steinberg (cond.), Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra	(1955)
9.	Grumiaux, C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1974)
10.	Huberman, Szell (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1934)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

